# Since We Are Doing Zoos Now ...



## SCraig (Dec 12, 2011)

Since we are doing zoos now here are a few from the Nashville Zoo.

#1 - Bengal Eagle Owl - His name is Archimedes, and I think this species is the only one with bright orange eyes.






#2 - Eurasian Lynx Cub - His name is Blitz and he was about a year old when I shot this





#3 - Clouded Leopard Cub - This is one of three cubs that were born at the zoo and at the time of this photo this one was about a month old.  I'm not up on their biology but the adults at the zoo have yellow eyes whereas this one obviously has gorgeous blue eyes.





#4 - Hyacinth Macaw - These guys always look like they are grinning to me.


----------



## invisible (Dec 12, 2011)

The macaw is fantastic &#8211; the background colours complement (and compliment) his plumage really well.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 12, 2011)

invisible said:


> The macaw is fantastic &#8211; the background colours complement (and compliment) his plumage really well.


Thank you, I appreciate that.  I think the zoo designers set up their area just for photographers.  The birds sit on some trees that are close to the fence and there are large trees a good distance behind them.  In the fall, and that shot was taken in late fall last year, the trees behind them are gorgeous and they do compliment the birds very well.  I've got shots of them in virtually every season but that one is one of my favorites.


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 12, 2011)

What lens did you use here?

Like the first and last one, great colours!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Very nice! Love that Owl!


----------



## SCraig (Dec 12, 2011)

BastiaanImages said:


> What lens did you use here?
> 
> Like the first and last one, great colours!


I think they were all with my 70-300 VRII f/4.5-5.6.  I didn't look at the EXIF information (it's in the images) but that's the lens I usually go to the zoo with.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 12, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> Very nice! Love that Owl!


Thanks, much appreciated.

I'm not wild about the background of the owl.  The shot was taken at a zoo photo class (I like to go because I get to shoot animals that aren't normally on display) and it was in the morning.  The brilliant background is the morning sun blasting against a light colored building.  It is eye-grabbing (or blinding!) but I would have preferred a more muted background such as some trees.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 12, 2011)

SCraig said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! Love that Owl!
> ...



really makes the owl stand out though.. strong contrast!  I like shots like that myself!


----------



## SCraig (Dec 12, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> really makes the owl stand out though.. strong contrast!  I like shots like that myself!


I like strong contrast shots to, but that one is a little strong for my tastes.  It matches his eyes beautifully but I lost a little detail around his ears because it literally got burned out by the background.


----------

